# Member Count....what Happened???



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, I swear that the member count was over 3k the other day, now it's below....what happened? Are we purging?? Just curious....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just house cleaning


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just house cleaning


Ahhhhh.... Trim'n the fat...... Wish I could do it that easy.....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just house cleaning


Careful there John. Those words might haunt you!









Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Haunt me... as a stay at home Dad, its my job.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Just don't forget about the









Sorry I couldn't help myself.








Tami


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

How do they decide who to delete? I was just wondering because DW was thinking about getting herself a user name but she won't be posting a lot. Just wondering.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Post at least once in the first week.

Doug was also working on a e mail responce in the same window even if you choose to hide your e mail. It will cut out some of the garbage names. Not sure if this is set up yet.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just house cleaning


I don't do much cleaning. I'm a house "straightener."

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most of those deleted are being auto generated and point to porn or ED sites. If you post at least once you should/will be okay.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good observation Zoom!

And yes, I have been purging a lot of bogus members (and what a PITA that chore is!). Andy hit it on the head, and the so-called members that are disappearing are very obviously not real members. Never posted and using names that are either porn related or random characters. Certain domains also show up as the homes of the vast majority of these problem registrations. That said, this is not a sweeping purge. I look at each and every one, and decide on a case by case basis.

In order to help combat this in the future, we have implemented a couple of new tools. First, registration now requires a validating E-mail address. You must give a valid address, and then respond to an E-mail sent to that address before you become a member. There is a time period you must do this in, but it is generous. Also, it is still possible to hide your E-mail address from the general membership if you desire.

Secondly, A new rule has been added to the Rules and Guidelines displayed during the registration process. This rule requires that new members post with 24 hours of registration, or risk having the account terminated. Again, this will be handled on a case by case basis, but provides us with a tool to help weed the scum out.

Speaking of scum... Of the over 3,000 members we had registered a few days ago, over 1,000 have registered since Thanksgiving and never posted. Based on a quick survey, it would appear that well over 900 of those are bogus members! Their days are numbered!

In response to Herks question...
Just make sure your wife does not use to suspect a name (i.e.: "SeXXX4U" or "nflkawfla"), and that she posts a message right away (a simple "Howdy do" in the New Members forum is sufficient).

I hope this helps clarify the situation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good job Doug!!! That must be one time consuming project.
The registration changes should help out greatly in keeping the riff raff out


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work Doug and Mod team....you guys are awesome!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> (i.e.: "SeXXX4U"


Hey, Doug, got the email address for that one?









Just kidding, of course.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > (i.e.: "SeXXX4U"
> 
> 
> Hey, Doug, got the email address for that one?
> ...


OF COURSE he's kidding....

Seriously, do you have that address?

Reverie


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Doug,

Thank you (and the moderating team) sooooooo much for the effort you put into maintaining the integrity of this site. It is appreciated.









Mark


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

s said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thank you (and the moderating team) sooooooo much for the effort you put into maintaining the integrity of this site. It is appreciated.
> 
> ...


x2

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> > (i.e.: "SeXXX4U"
> 
> 
> Hey, Doug, got the email address for that one?
> ...


OF COURSE he's kidding....

Seriously, do you have that address?

Reverie
[/quote]

Thought I saw Doug in the Chat Room...but I couldn't see the other person..and the Chat Room was locked?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thought I saw Doug in the Chat Room...but I couldn't see the other person..and the Chat Room was locked?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Reverie said:


> > (i.e.: "SeXXX4U"
> 
> 
> Hey, Doug, got the email address for that one?
> ...


OF COURSE he's kidding....

Seriously, do you have that address?

Reverie
[/quote]

LOL!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW!!!








Over 600 faux members SLASHED!!!

U go PDX!!!!


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Ditto that,

I'm more of reader than a poster (just dont have the time to do both), but I too appreciate the time and effort the owner and mods put into keeping this board clean, its a daily visit for me and I've learned many many things as a fairly novice camper

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I too greatly appreciate all the work associated with keeping this a family friendly site. i cannot even begin to imagine what all goes on.

THANK YOU all for the work you do.


----------

